# Inno3D Ready to Ship GeForce 400 Series Graphics Accelerators



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are some delicious pictures of Inno3D's dispatch of GeForce GTX 400 series graphics cards, that are ready to ship. Come 26th March, and box-loads of these will reach markets all over. Initially inventories of GeForce 400 series cards across board partners could be low, but it is normal for a new GPU to have small inventories initially, which iron out in a few fortnights' time. Inno3D's accelerators most likely adhere to NVIDIA's reference designs. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## SteelSix (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, the warehouse guy knew what that box had in it didn't he? Watch that shipping box end up short a couple cards..


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 12, 2010)

ohh god is that the newegg warehouse???!?!?!?  they switching them out for plastic molds with plywood bases or something?


----------



## SteelSix (Mar 12, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> ohh god is that the newegg warehouse???!?!?!?  they switching them out for plastic molds with plywood bases or something?



Ouch! 


Oh this is good..


----------



## filip007 (Mar 12, 2010)

Spy Shots 

Why don't open the box?

You're fired


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2010)

13 boxes @ 5 cards = 65 .. yields are better than expected!


----------



## Imsochobo (Mar 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> 13 boxes @ 5 cards = 65 .. yields are better than expected!



Lol!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 12, 2010)

that's all i have to say


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2010)

SteelSix said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> Oh this is good..
> http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q62/steelsix/73a.jpg



Authorised is a correct spelling for a majority of the English-speaking world. Just like "initialised", "characterised", "pulverise", etc.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Authorised is a correct spelling for a majority of the English-speaking world. Just like "initialised", "characterised", "pulverise", etc.



I didn't see anything wrong either


----------



## SteelSix (Mar 12, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Authorised is a correct spelling for a majority of the English-speaking world. Just like "initialised", "characterised", "pulverise", etc.



hmm, just seems it should be "authorized." No matter, it's what's inside that counts! Nice box design though.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 12, 2010)

Authorized Is the correct spelling I have spell checker on FireFox


----------



## Imsochobo (Mar 12, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Authorized Is the correct spelling I have spell checker on FireFox



change to a different language.

UK US AUS loads of different Englishes.

I'm a Norwegian, it doesn't matter at all where i'm from, but well, i can travel for an hour and have problems understanding what people are saying.
It's still Norwegian, but its said and written different from how i learned it at school.

words can be written in two ways.

I think it looks odd with the S  but that's just me


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/authorise

Both are correct.


----------



## kylew (Mar 12, 2010)

SteelSix said:


> hmm, just seems it should be "authorized." No matter, it's what's inside that counts! Nice box design though.



S =  British English

Z = American English


----------



## gumpty (Mar 12, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Authorized Is the correct spelling I have spell checker on FireFox



Because Firefox's dictionaries are the leading authorities on correct spelling.


Anywho, back to the pictures ... my skeptical self smells a rat.


Third pic - the boxes in the background are clearly different to the one open (which has had no tape put on it yet - so maybe it just hasn't been closed yet).
Second pic - I don't know about you, but those GPU boxes don't seem to fit properly in the big box. I guess you might be able to squeeze that last one in, but it seems strange to have so much free space in the box. Maybe that's just my tetris head being anal.
Second pic again - the GPUs in the box are a mix of GTX470s and GTX480s. Is this likely to happen?

Anyway. It's just some pics of boxs. When they're listed at eBuyer I'll be convinced.


----------



## wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

IMO this is THE best news about Fermi to date;

Ready to ship.


----------



## kylew (Mar 12, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Because Firefox's dictionaries are the leading authorities on correct spelling.
> 
> 
> Anywho, back to the pictures ... my skeptical self smells a rat.
> ...



I thought the boxes looked odd, made me think they were dummy boxes or something when you compare them to the ones in the background.

Though it could just be in the process of being packed as you said.

I think there's also a chance that you could fit the third card in the box of 4, there is a gap between each graphics card box, looks like you could push them together making more room.

As for the box having mixed GPUs, it is a bit odd, but then if that's a single order going to the same place, I see no issue in mixing the SKUs around a bit as the retailer will still have to remove them from the box and log them in to inventory anyway.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm, the sceptical side tells me that these are "engineering samples"


----------



## gumpty (Mar 12, 2010)

My totally uneducated guess would be that these photos are the idea of the PR department at Inno3D. Someone in the PR department decided they wanted photos out there of them shipping 400 series, so they trudge down to the warehouse with a few retail boxes and get the warehouse guy to put them in a box to be photographed, hence the brand new virgin box that doesn't look anything like the beat-up boxes in the background and possibly doesn't fit the retail boxes correctly.


EDIT: gotta love a virgin box.


----------



## Hunt3r (Mar 12, 2010)

she is very beautiful
already disclosed the price?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 12, 2010)

SteelSix said:


> LOL, the warehouse guy knew what that box had in it didn't he? Watch that shipping box end up short a couple cards..



They'd find a whole box missing if i worked there.

Needs my GTX 470 now!.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 12, 2010)

and the location of the storage facility is?

let's steal some GTX's


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'ma go a head and say these are probably 100% Legit

Cmon guys they come OUT on the 26th they've already had a 6 month delay even if there was a massive fuck up 6 months is about 40% of the way to a new series let alone fixing something.

All you pessimists seem to be not thinking things through very logically and just calling BS on everything.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 12, 2010)

mtosev said:


> and the location of the storage facility is?
> 
> let's steal some GTX's



Hong Kong or China. look at the pallet jack: VITA-WHEEL *LIFTRUCK*. a HK company.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2010)

SteelSix said:


> hmm, just seems it should be "authorized." No matter, it's what's inside that counts! Nice box design though.



Why? "Authorized" is wrong in British English, which is taught to Europeans, and Inno3D is a Dutch company.


----------



## csendesmark (Mar 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> 13 boxes @ 5 cards = 65 .. yields are better than expected!



Don't be evil


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Why? "Authorized" is wrong in British English, which is taught to Europeans, and Inno3D is a Dutch company.



Inno3D is dutch?

And I've never seen an Inno3D card in stores here:shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'ma go a head and say these are probably 100% Legit
> 
> Cmon guys they come OUT on the 26th they've already had a 6 month delay even if there was a massive fuck up 6 months is about 40% of the way to a new series let alone fixing something.
> 
> All you pessimists seem to be not thinking things through very logically and just calling BS on everything.



Agreed.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Inno3D is dutch?
> 
> And I've never seen an Inno3D card in stores here:shadedshu



Oh, my bad, that's Point of View. Inno3D is Hong Kong based. British English is taught there.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'ma go a head and say these are probably 100% Legit
> 
> Cmon guys they come OUT on the 26th they've already had a 6 month delay even if there was a massive fuck up 6 months is about 40% of the way to a new series let alone fixing something.
> 
> All you pessimists seem to be not thinking things through very logically and just calling BS on everything.



Ha ha ha, yeah. I don't doubt that the GPUs are legit and are ready to ship, I just suspect the whole warehouse and pallets etc thing is staged.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Oh, my bad, that's Point of View. Inno3D is Hong Kong based. British English is taught there.



Never seen a PoV card here either, maybe you mean Club3D?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Never seen a PoV card here either, maybe you mean Club3D?



PoV is Dutch for sure: http://www.pointofview-online.com/default2.php?content_id=5

But yes, Club3D/Force3D is exactly what got me confused. They're Dutch.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Authorized Is the correct spelling I have spell checker on FireFox



American spellchecker no doubt, Z's are banned as poor replacements for S's in the "Queen's English" which after all is the only one that matters....


----------



## wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> American spellchecker no doubt, Z's are banned as poor replacements for S's in the "Queen's English" which after all is the only one that matters....



lol, Queens English is what we speak down under mate, fair dinkum.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

wolf said:


> lol, Queens English is what we speak down under mate, fair dinkum.



Queens or Queen's?


----------



## wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Queens or Queen's?



take your pick bro, just because we speak it doesn't mean I speak it well 

in any case, I can't wait till these 400 series cards land in stores and the price war can FINALLY begin, if it even happens.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 12, 2010)

Im pissed off ! 



The ati 5000 have already seen in whole month before they were included in the market.


Here we have only seen snippets of photos that reveal nothing serious about new nvidia cards.


----------



## MickNat (Mar 12, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Authorized Is the correct spelling I have spell checker on FireFox



Authorized is the US spelling, the rest of the world knows how to spell so doesn't have to pop a "z" in everything with "ised" or "isation" at the end


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

what if these are demo's like the i7's newegg got


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 12, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Hong Kong or China. look at the pallet jack: VITA-WHEEL *LIFTRUCK*. a HK company.


Just noticed that sticker on that.
Need to go Ninja some GTXs now


----------



## SeanG (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the 4th box ive seen and not one of them has directx11 on them.Is nvidia keeping it a secret?Or are we supposed to just know that it supports directx11?


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 12, 2010)

SeanG said:


> This is the 4th box ive seen and not one of them has directx11 on them.Is nvidia keeping it a secret?Or are we supposed to just know that it supports directx11?



Haha Maybe they gonna do what they did last time. "oh you dont really need the whole spec so we made a DirectX 10 and a half"


----------



## Mistral (Mar 12, 2010)

SeanG said:


> This is the 4th box ive seen and not one of them has directx11 on them.Is nvidia keeping it a secret?Or are we supposed to just know that it supports directx11?


Didn't you get the memo? 3D VISION SURROUND, PHYSX, CUDA and SLI are way more important than that DX11 gimmick thing...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Direct x version is listed on the back of the boxes.


----------



## TVman (Mar 12, 2010)

it is a brand new box not an opened one!!! guys who problably filled the shipment orders snaped the picture,boxes behind it might be totally irrelevant


----------



## MickNat (Mar 12, 2010)

Any real world pricing on the GTX 470/480's yet ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Im pissed off !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean *I'm* pissed off?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Do you mean *I'm* pissed off?




You poo*! Made me snort out hot coffee with your going round Queen's English-ing everyone's posts 




* Remembered got asked to stop swearing in news threads XD


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2010)

MickNat said:


> Any real world pricing on the GTX 470/480's yet ?



Last time I heard someone said they would cost "an arm and a leg"  If thats the case, I am just thankful I am nearly 50 and have had good use outta mine already.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 12, 2010)

Any word on getting a test card W1zz?


----------



## AddSub (Mar 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Needs my GTX 470 now!.


_
*Shoves CDdude55 out of the way*_ Me first! 



			
				SeanG said:
			
		

> This is the 4th box ive seen and not one of them has directx11 on them.Is nvidia keeping it a secret?Or are we supposed to just know that it supports directx11?



Even if they shipped GTX4xx cards with no Dx11 support it would be no great loss. There are only few games out there right now that support Dx11 (literally only a few) and about 7-8 more scheduled to be released this year, and you can bet few of them will be delayed until next year or canceled altogether. Also, many of these Dx11 games use very few of the features Dx11 API brings to the table. In other words, some of those Dx11 games are barely Dx11 games to being with. Of course, we know nVidia has Dx11 taken care of, but it seems Dx11 saturation is shaping up to be no different than what happened with Dx10. For every Dx11 or Dx10 game scheduled to be released this year, there are what... 20-30 Dx9 games. 

Myself, I'm more interested in raw-power of these cards for benching purposes than anything else.  My SLI'd GTX 260 cards can play almost anything I throw at them already, at high-res even.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Last time I heard someone said they would cost "an arm and a leg"  If thats the case, I am just thankful I am nearly 50 and have had good use outta mine already.



I don't mind the cost, still going to get one.

I just hope my 600w PSU will be able to handle it and rest of my system. I'll probably get the card and a new PSU to go along with it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I don't mind the cost, still trying to get one.
> 
> I just hope my 600w PSU will be able to handle it and rest of my system.



http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/cebit2010/TS/D0/4802-big.jpg

GTX480 = 600W minimum requirement.  You should scrape by but no overclocking....


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 12, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/cebit2010/TS/D0/4802-big.jpg
> 
> GTX480 = 600W minimum requirement.  You should scrape by but no overclocking....



That's a lot.

Like i said, i'm probably just gonna get a new PSU along with the card.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Send me one please


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2010)

u2konline said:


> Send me one please



But it has not one, but two 6-pin power connectors!

The 480 has a 6-pin and an 8-pin


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 12, 2010)

You changed a 's' to a 'z' all because you hate King George III? Whoa you guys must've really hated that bloke.

As for the cards all it means is they will be here soon not they are here now. You have to fake suicide and cash in your life insurance policy to get a Fermi graphics card.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2010)

Funny thing is, strange as it seems, and forgive me for being naive, but I always thought that when you lower the fabrication process and move forward into new architecture, the general idea was that the power consumption reduced, shit if I plugged a new graphics card into a nuclear power station and cooled it with several artic ice flows I am sure even I could get some decent clock speeds and performance.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 12, 2010)

We need pics of the card not the box...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> We need pics of the card not the box...





We saw them ages ago my TPU associate


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Mar 12, 2010)

> Inno3D Ready to Ship GeForce 400 Series Graphics Accelerators



Edit version: Inno3D Ready to Ship GeForce 400 Series Graphics Accelerators Box With Plastic Brick Inside.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 12, 2010)

Er, fake picture. Notice how the open box is different from the boxes on the pallet.

http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-12/73c.jpg

Also notice that they are selling this card with a FREE MOUSEMAT. Yep, that's gonna make all the difference to sales.

http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-12/73a.jpg


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 13, 2010)

lol

I like how everyone is analyzing every little thing just to pull some justification for bashing the card.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> lol
> 
> I like how everyone is analyzing every little thing just to pull some justification for bashing the card.



That just means they have too much free time.


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

If the 4xx series is shipping... then where be the 3xx series?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2010)

hat said:


> If the 4xx series is shipping... then where be the 3xx series?



Some OEMs are using 3xx names for rebrands. But I guess Nvidia will rename current 285 as higher end of 3xx.

Or skip it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 13, 2010)

u2konline said:


> Send me one please



but ... but ... this is new


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> but ... but ... this is new



And it won't work in a PCI slot.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 13, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Here are some delicious pictures of Inno3D's dispatch of GeForce GTX 400 series graphics cards, that are ready to ship. Come 26th March, and box-loads of these will reach markets all over. Initially inventories of GeForce 400 series cards across board partners could be low, but it is normal for a new GPU to have small inventories initially, which iron out in a few fortnights' time. Inno3D's accelerators most likely adhere to NVIDIA's reference designs.
> 
> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-12/73a_thm.jpg[/URL] [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-12/73b_thm.jpg[/URL] [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-12/73c_thm.jpg[/URL]


look closely see there no shrink warp


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


>


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 13, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> look closely see there no shrink warp



Umm... My GTX295 box wasn't shrink wrapped - nor were my 5850's.  They both had those little security stickers holding the flaps closed.

Tee hee, i said 'flaps'.

Someone say gammon.


----------



## dr.rooke84 (Mar 13, 2010)

boys and girls this is what i have been waiting for, cant wait for release could almost wet my pants lol. love nvidia and released at the right time, now everyone has stopped going on about the ATI cards eg. 5890 or what ever there modles are cooled!


----------



## SeanG (Mar 13, 2010)

Alot of stores in usa dont shrink wrap them until they get into the stores main warehouse.They have to put the security tag inside the box before they shrink wrap them.So the seller does the shrink wrapping ,not the distributor.


----------



## WSP (Mar 13, 2010)

btarunr said:


> But it has not one, but two 6-pin power connectors!
> 
> The 480 has a 6-pin and an 8-pin


wait until you see ASUS ARES. it has 2 8pin PCI-E and 1 6pin PCI-E.
and that's for ONE card :shadedshu







=======================================================

mm...let's see....
$600 for GTX280
$1000 for 980X
$200 for new PSU

about $1800 to spend to make your friend jealous


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

People haven't been this exited about boxes, since the 'Best looking PC in a box challenge' thread 

But sort of feels like a long awaited Christmas, seeing those, even though I'm not getting one.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Potentially fuel for fire here, but I handled a 480 today, how ever the damn thing was all set up in a open panel rig but the rig had no monitor connected!

The gpu was running how ever as their was temperature information on the frontpanel.





By the way, you can look forward to stock cooling with watercooling built in chaps ( not necessarily all stock coolers but some)



*edit*

God who ever giggled at flaps on the last page then said "someone say gammon" Gammon flaps bring up even more horrific images then the usual wording for that phrase in my mind!
You've ruined me sir RUINED ME!
lol


----------



## SeanG (Mar 13, 2010)

btarunr said:


> But it has not one, but two 6-pin power connectors!
> 
> The 480 has a 6-pin and an 8-pin




I think the GTX280 has a six-pin and 8-pin too.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 13, 2010)

SeanG said:


> I think the GTX280 has a six-pin and 8-pin too.



uk2 doesnt use cards with more than one 6 pin


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> uk2 doesnt use cards with more than one 6 pin



Heh, missed who he replied that, he's a legend


----------



## SeanG (Mar 14, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> uk2 doesnt use cards with more than one 6 pin



Huh?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Heh, missed who he replied that, he's a legend



the last i herd, u2konline dosnt use ANY cards with ANY extra power connectors requierd. so GL with anything more thena GTX440.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> the last i herd, u2konline dosnt use ANY cards with ANY extra power connectors requierd. so GL with anything more then a *MX440*.



corrected


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 14, 2010)

OH HI I'M JOINING THE TROLLING A GUY I THINK IS A TROLL BAND WAGON!


But in all seriousness U2K from what he started with has gone through HUGE upgrades, it would not surprise me if he started using cards that require power connectors sometime within the next year at his current rate of upgrading. 


Leave the guy alone seriously, as I pointed out you guys are trolling him.

And trolling is bad, we're not on /b and someone's just asked for advise after all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2010)

come on panther its not just a crack at u2k its a crack at nvidia gtx440 mx440 im sure some poor sucker will get swindled on fleabay  just watch eitherway nice to see the cards on there way


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just bothers me I guess guys.

Although yeah I'm sure someone will be sold a MX440 sometime lol

Infact I have one, BRB going to ebay XD


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Just bothers me I guess guys.
> 
> Although yeah I'm sure someone will be sold a MX440 sometime lol
> 
> Infact I have one, BRB going to ebay XD



I have one too, first member with $500 secures..........


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 14, 2010)

SteelSix said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> Oh this is good..
> http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q62/steelsix/73a.jpg



thats is the english UK spelling of authorised not authorized (or the equlivilant you US TPUers use)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not american either english , but I always seen and always write "authorized" , our classroom teaches the original english(british) , not american english.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 15, 2010)

hat said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/5etxm8.jpg


ROFL 



hat said:


> And it won't work in a PCI slot.


I don't use PCI anymore, read system specs. 



btarunr said:


> But it has not one, but two 6-pin power connectors!


Well i am not crazy, if someone sent me one for free, hell yea i will upgrade my PSU and use it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I am not american either english , but I always seen and always write "authorized" , our classroom teaches the original english(british) , not american english.




Your teacher has been teaching you the incorrect spelling then if they are supposed to be teaching British English.

Call them on it


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 15, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I am not american either english , but I always seen and always write "authorized" , our classroom teaches the original english(british) , not american english.



Clearly they don't   Is your teacher authori*s*ed to teach "original" english?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I don't recall when they said it's strictly british , but one time I heard her , the school system is meant to be teaching the british version , but she said , it does not matter when you write tests and esays she will regard it as correct either ways.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Well I don't recall when they said it's strictly british , but one time I heard her , the school system is meant to be teaching the british version , but she said , it does not matter when you write tests and esays she will regard it as correct either ways.




Oh so she's just a teacher with poor standards  

If British English is what your supposed to be learning then its what she should be teaching!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 15, 2010)

wen did thes becum a speling thred?

aye thot it woz abowt preti bocses and stuf.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

lulz speeeling is for loozers newayz

In all seriousness though, there's not much to discuss in regards to this new story so I guess it was easy for the thread to get derailed.

The other day I mistakenly got everyone talking about the pronunciation of cache, that was on one of the 6core i7 discussion threads XD so could just be the natural progression of conversation happening here too : ]

After all whilst we're on a forum we're still humans so act like them XD heh.



Anyway!

Boxes are pretty arnt they, very shiny! That means the product inside is better!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Oh so she's just a teacher with poor standards
> 
> If British English is what your supposed to be learning then its what she should be teaching!



Yeah she is , we had a better teacher 2 years ago , I think well change back to the previous one next year , she's a lot more strict and organized but actually teaches you 3 times as much.


----------



## ArkanHell (Mar 16, 2010)

hey, Is there any benchs yet?


----------

